# When does the Bermuda wake up where you live?



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Just curious when it usually comes out of dormancy for you and what's happening now.

Maybe list your location and the type of Bermuda you have?

I'm in north Texas, zone 7B, and I'd say about a third of my Monaco is green. Very surprised it's happening this soon, but maybe that's normal. Four days ago before I semi-scalped, I'd say it was only 15-20%

For that matter, anyone with Buffalograss feel free to chime in, too.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

My Tifsport started in early February here in Los Angeles, CA...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My Tifway-419 never went dormant in Panama City this year. Usually it goes dormant late December-early January and starts waking up again by late February-early March. It will generally stop growing in November.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I have princess 77 in DFW and it's about the same 25 percent. The last few days of rain has really perked it up.


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

I was thinking about this today. It's been a pretty mild winter in Atlanta but it hasn't gotten hot yet. Yet it feels like my Bermuda is greening up really quickly.


----------



## beermuda (Oct 28, 2019)

Live in Austin and my 419 or whatever it is never went fully dormant this year in the areas where I get full sun and the ground stays moist.

The front yard where the soil is poorer and more compacted finally went dormant after Christmas and is on the rebound at this point.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Im west of lubbock texas and were barely starting to see green blades in our bermuda lawns and our elm trees are just now starting to green. I have a red oak and a ash tree and have nothing yet. Fruit trees are blooming already.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

In Austin. My bermuda never went dormant this winter, maybe 50% at most. Front yard gets full sun and is fully greening. Cedar elm on the right started blooming earlier this week. The red oak on the left got its first bloom today. Pomegranate tree has been blooming since last week. My backyard that gets less sunlight is maybe 50% green right now.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

I put in new sod last August...I used Celebration Bermuda because I do have some shady spots near the neighbors side of my lot due to some oaks...with a large army worm attack that fall and cooler than average winter/spring its just starting to get going again but the shadier spots are still a little thin. I also over seeded with PRG which I probably shouldn't have but couldn't resist. I expect it to fully fill back in without any issues by the end of the month most likely!

I had planned on seeding the back with PC77 but I have enough left over sod to run a walkway from my fence to the back door and it spread and almost over the entire back yard...its going to be a small battle to stop it in the beds.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Bermuda started to come in green this past weekend. I also cut to 1" 10 days ago to help it along.
Spots around the house foundation (concrete slab) stayed green for most of winter the rest of the yard is a gold/green mix right now.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah, right now. But it's raining so...no scalp for me.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine started green up late February. But still not all the way back 100% due to a pretty cold and wet couple weeks in March. There are 2 small spots that really dont get a ton of sunlight yet and they are pretty sad looking, lol. In fact 1 of the spots is probably getting cut out and turned into a decomposed granite walkway in the next couple weeks (its right next to the house and on the North side so its shade for most of the day).


----------



## dunk_machine (Feb 12, 2018)

Texas Panhandle here.

Common bermuda in front yard and Celebration in back. Both have new green shoots visible, but more so in the Common than Celebration. We've been getting a lot of rain the past week, and has been cold so I'm slowly scalping in phases as weather allows. Plan to take it down to lowest setting on rotary and then use my TruCut to get it down further. Then run my rotary back over to collect all the clippings one final time. Haven't put down pre-E yet since the thatch in the Common is cray cray and I want to try and get some of that up first.


----------

